# Racing Dynamics



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

Just putting my car on the map here.

Click if you want to c details

Greetz


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

The car looks aggressive without being tacky like a lot of modded E46's. The rims are especially nice. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Wow! A 316i! 

How is the engine power on that? That isn't Valvetronic car though, right?

You should get a Tornado kit :bigpimp:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*let me explain*

Its my wifes car. I ride a 52O. FOr taks reasons i choose a 316 and my wife does not drive fast 

I do like the tuning scene dough so if i go the the meetings i like a good looking car. 

TOp speed 2OO km / hour (europe)

Gear: 1OO km/h : 12 seconds. I got me a kn sport filter so maybe thats 11,5 seconds dont know 

Conclusion: she like to drive slow 
If i want fast a take the 52O


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *The car looks aggressive without being tacky like a lot of modded E46's. The rims are especially nice. :thumb: *


I concur. The boys at E46Fanatics should take lessons from this. :lmao:


----------



## Raptox (Apr 16, 2002)

Hehe... 

1) 316i is peanuts.. not enough torque to go around...
2) 520d ??? jeazes.. i thought they only used them as rental or service cars. I drove one a couple of times and i definitly don't like it. Althought i drive a 320d (chiptuned 174 pk / 390 nm)

I definitly like the rims on the 316i !

Pmmeke: Dude, diene auto ziet er wel show uit..mer nen 1.6 is het ni echt he! De titanium inleg in de lichtblokken is zalig! Bangelijk detailwerk  De ruiten zijn ook zalig getint! 
Moeste nekee tijd hebbe wil ek wel is afkomen vor hem is in't echt te zien...


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

Not a diesel 

Gene diesel é  Ne naft 

Ga je naar antwerp cruising? Gratis en veel ambiance!
Daar ga je me zien
Greetz


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*url*

www.antwerpiscruising.cjb.net


----------

